
Why we, the search community, don’t believe the WSJ about Google search - jmsflknr
https://searchengineland.com/misquoted-and-misunderstood-why-we-the-search-community-dont-believe-the-wsj-about-google-search-325241
======
zepto
Who is ‘the search engine community’?

~~~
PaulHoule
SEO self-promoters who go to conferences, sell courses, expensive services,
etc. They are an authority on search engines the way that Cokie Roberts was an
authority on politics.

Most of them know very little about information retrieval other than having
read a patent or two and managed to write several jumbled blog posts about it.

Google has long been disingenuous about how it works, very few "SEO people"
will approach how bad it is like this guy does:

[http://www.seobook.com/blog](http://www.seobook.com/blog)

I used to be involved in SEO, I used to roll out sites with an avalanche of
content and links, and it was obvious that Bing did manual reviews because I
would see the crawler stop, the pages would disappear from the search results,
I would see the reviewers come in, then all of a sudden the site would get
reindexed faster than it was before.

Bing's anti-spam strategy involved mostly not indexing smaller and independent
sites -- Google used more automation and it could handle more abuse and did a
much better job of hiding the fact that they did manual reviews. But you'd
better believe if your SEO+AdSense site was making enough money you could quit
your day job you would get a review even though Google claimed there was "no
specific threshold" to trigger a review.

